# CAUTION: 3D Porn May Cause Pregnancy



## Nick

Be sure to wear your protective glasses...










...or keep your knees together while watching 3D.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I thought to respond...but couldn't even think about where to begin.... :eek2::lol:


----------



## MysteryMan

This will be on a upcoming episode on Maury Povich. It goes like this......Jennifer, the results of the DNA testing are in. The black porn star is not the baby's father. Your husband is not the baby's father. Your are not the baby's mother but the test show that Maury Povich is the baby's father! :eek2:


----------



## Nighthawk68

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I thought to respond...but couldn't even think about where to begin.... :eek2::lol:


+1


----------



## spartanstew

Gotta love year old news stories.


----------



## fluffybear

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I thought to respond...but couldn't even think about where to begin.... :eek2::lol:





Nitehawk^ said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Carl Spock

I just watched Toy Story 3 in 3D.

I've got a Woody.


----------



## AttiTech

Carl Spock said:


> I just watched Toy Story 3 in 3D.
> 
> I've got a Woody.


Ba da psssh


----------



## P Smith

> ...or keep your knees together while watching 3D.


 doesn't help while in doggy position


----------



## Nick

who watches 3D in _that_ position??? :eek2:


----------



## sigma1914

http://www.mediaite.com/online/braz...ws-outlets-into-believing-3d-pregnancy-story/


> Yesterday we posted about a viral video clip of people walking on water that that a local news team mistook for being true. Today we've got another story to go in the "always check your sources" file. The Sensacionalista, a Brazilian satirical news site (think a low-scale Onion written in Portuguese), posted a story last week about an American woman who claimed she was impregnated by a 3D porn film. The quirky joke was soon being reported all over the internet as fact.


----------



## P Smith

Nick said:


> who watches 3D in _that_ position??? :eek2:


I guess that women who are waiting a baby.


----------



## Laxguy

sigma1914 said:


> http://www.mediaite.com/online/braz...ws-outlets-into-believing-3d-pregnancy-story/


Er, "obrigado!". What next? Headlines in The Enquirer sounds right, if not done already.


----------



## matt

"3D is amazing. It just looked and even felt so real, I could have sworn I was right there in it!"


----------



## brian188

I hate to speak ill of a man in service to his country, but... who the f- is this idiot? Love isn't that blind. Yes, she is a moron, but to believe the story is beyond dumb. 

If this story is real, I'm scared.


----------



## Carl Spock

So this story's a fake?

Geez, am I lucky! I thought I'd have to switch back to 2D television.

_Honey, can you get me another cup of coffee?

And a bottle for the baby?_


----------



## spartanstew

brian188 said:


> I hate to speak ill of a man in service to his country, but... who the f- is this idiot? Love isn't that blind. Yes, she is a moron, but to believe the story is beyond dumb.
> 
> If this story is real, I'm scared.


In almost all situations, it's advantageous to read the entire thread before posting.


----------



## smiddy

!rolling


----------



## djlong

Before the revelation of it being a joke, I was going to say that the quote of her saying her marriage was in trouble was accurate. She's married to an idiot


----------



## audiomaster

She had another kid last year after she watched Avatar in 3D. The kids blue!
But looks a lot like James Cameron!


----------



## AttiTech

Friend of mine is sitting 2 seats down from me at work reading this


----------



## Laxguy

AttiTech said:


> Friend of mine is sitting 2 seats down from me at work reading this


I know, and you're both fired!

~ Your boss.

We at Y$T, Inc. corporation do not allow our employees to mess around in web forums on company time......


----------



## AttiTech

Laxguy said:


> I know, and you're both fired!
> 
> ~ Your boss.
> 
> We at Y$T, Inc. corporation do not allow our employees to mess around in web forums on company time......


That's roughly the same speil people get when they do get fired for this reason. Fortunate for me, DBStalk is an approved site with no guidelines on which forums we're specifically allowed to view 
Other than that, you can't check your personal email, browse the web, ect while at your station...though I must admit, if they allowed Stumbleupon.com to be an authorized site, I'd be doing it ALL day. 
Alas, it is yet another in the banned bin...which is why I spend 8 hours a day on DBStalk


----------



## matt

AttiTech said:


> That's roughly the same speil people get when they do get fired for this reason. Fortunate for me, DBStalk is an approved site with no guidelines on which forums we're specifically allowed to view
> Other than that, you can't check your personal email, browse the web, ect while at your station...though I must admit, if they allowed Stumbleupon.com to be an authorized site, I'd be doing it ALL day.
> Alas, it is yet another in the banned bin...which is why I spend 8 hours a day on DBStalk


Wait wait wait... you can get on here while you're working? D* should have A+ customer service 24/7 then.


----------



## rkr0923

dated 2010....kid looks maybe 2, did they have 3D porn in 2008


----------



## AttiTech

matt said:


> Wait wait wait... you can get on here while you're working? D* should have A+ customer service 24/7 then.


Yeah :lol: I'm sure most people don't know about the site. A good chunk of people at this site know and a lot of people here are good at what they do and know what their talking about. I'm at work right now while I'm typing this. I work split shifts so anytime between 10am-2pm and 6pm-10pm I'll be on here


----------



## sigma1914

rkr0923 said:


> dated 2010....kid looks maybe 2, did they have 3D porn in 2008



Read the whole thread, or at least post #11.


----------



## rkr0923

I knew it was fake....just wondering if it could be disclaimed by the fact of no 3D porn in 2008 or not.


----------



## Laxguy

AttiTech said:


> That's roughly the same speil people get when they do get fired for this reason. Fortunate for me, DBStalk is an approved site with no guidelines on which forums we're specifically allowed to view
> Other than that, you can't check your personal email, browse the web, ect while at your station...though I must admit, if they allowed Stumbleupon.com to be an authorized site, I'd be doing it ALL day.
> Alas, it is yet another in the banned bin...which is why I spend 8 hours a day on DBStalk


Cool! (That you can safely hang here on company time) Do they have firewalls set such that you cannot get on a 'banned' site even if you wanted to risk it? 
Happily, I've not worked in a corporate environment for 30 years.


----------



## Nick

For those who may have wondered if the article was
true, please note that this is the 'laughter' forum.

_"If it's on the interwebs it must be true!"_ :nono2:


----------



## AttiTech

Laxguy said:


> Cool! (That you can safely hang here on company time) Do they have firewalls set such that you cannot get on a 'banned' site even if you wanted to risk it?
> Happily, I've not worked in a corporate environment for 30 years.


If you attempt to access anything they haven't authorized, then it just gives you a symbol with the company name and tells you to contact the network administrator. We used to be able to visit CNN, only news channels we could, and I would read through all the articles in between calls or when customers lay the phone down and walk away for 5 min to check on the multiswitch. Now we can't access anything really except the homepages of fox, cbs, nbc, yahoo and then all of dbstalk.
That being said, there are ways around somewhat viewing pretty much any webpage you want, IF you want to risk it. By search on yahoo you can pull up all the results and go through all the search pages. If you directly select the webpage, you get the error message, BUT if you look at the cached version of the page, you can view all the text and occasionally on some sites you can see some pictures. Only people who get fired are the ones who think porn (kind of funny this came up in this thread) is an acceptable thing to pull up while at work. Everyone else just gets a slap on the wrist, then they are doing it again a week later when they think the heat has settled.

Luckily though, DBSTalk is acceptable, so here I am!


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks for the expo. I find it fascinating to know how the work place goes on after I abandoned it for parenthood! Glad you can make it here often.


----------



## AttiTech

Laxguy said:


> Thanks for the expo. I find it fascinating to know how the work place goes on after I abandoned it for parenthood! Glad you can make it here often.


Much appreciated! I wish I could abandon it to stay home with my son, but someone has to bring home the bacon. Or bring home the free tv service in this case :lol:


----------



## bigtexas

Haha ... im sure a south park will soon address this topic


----------



## Nick

rkr0923 said:


> dated 2010....kid looks maybe 2, did they have 3D porn in 2008 (?)


Early versions of 3D porn sometimes allowed wet spots and stains to get on viewers' screens. I always kept a bottle of Windex and a towel handy. Word has it, back in 2008 Hitachi was working on a windshield-wiper type accessory until Sony, working in concert with 3M, developed a primary-stage filter device for component cables.

I once sat in the front row of an Imax theater which was showing a Sea World documentary about killer whales. Toward the end, a killer whale breached and made a big splash toward the camera and the whole front row got wet.

On a final note, please keep in mind that this is the _"Laughter is The Best Medicine"_ forum and, occasionally, posts are made that are humorous but fail to pass the screen of logic. As *Mr. Spartanstew* suggested above...


> _"In almost all situations, it's advantageous to read the entire thread before posting."_


----------



## audiomaster

This is possible but requires a very high quality HDMI cable!


----------



## P Smith

audiomaster said:


> This is possible but requires a very high quality HDMI cable!


And very agile those small things in your spe....


----------

